# I finally bought it.



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, I know there are a lot of opinions on what people like. I thank everyone for helping me make my decision, even if you didn't respond to my threads the combination of scouring through this forum has really helped me. I was torn between the Sig, Glock and XD. (and secretly the ruger but don't wanna get flamed, well only if it was a revolver) 

I chose the XD40. There were multiple reasons. Look (two-tone saweet), Feel, Safety, Free Accessories. Well and price, the guy actually gave me 50 off and combined with the card to send in for a free 2mag holder with 2 mags sort of sent me over the top.

The MAIN reason was the visual/touch safetys for the firing pin(cocked) and the chambered, combined with the grip safety was what I really liked.

I'm not saying it's better than others and I know others have similar type safety's, it's just what I liked and to sum it up with non-intelligent reason is.. It felt right when I held it, like it was a part of me.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Nice looking gun, congrats!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Yjeepin said:


> I chose the XD40.


Congrats on the new purchase. You won't be disappointed with the gun. Unless you reload, you might be disappointed in the ammo costs though.:mrgreen:


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks guys... I may be getting a used Sig 9mm tomorrow for $250. That'll be the target practice gun. Heh


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice, Congrat!!!!!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 16, 2007)

If you don't mind - what'd it run ya? 

Great piece!


----------

